# Looking for carpeting plants



## ewitsshawn (Jan 30, 2008)

Can somone list the good types of carpeting plants and a place to get them
Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Dwarf hairgrass, Dwarf sag, Fourleaf clover, Glosso. 

Check out our for sale/trade forum & our sponsors.


----------



## aley1511 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hemianthus Callitrichoides are also an excellent foreground plant


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Getting the plants is only half the "battle". The equally important part is how you plant them. All of those carpet plants will do best if planted as individual plants, spaced a couple of cm apart. That takes a long time, using a good pair of long "tweezers", after separating the potted plants into little plantlets. I suggest searching the forums for posts where this is discussed.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I like dwarf hairgrass. Glosso is good too


----------



## Sphearion (Jan 28, 2008)

Dwarf saggitaria works well... but as stated earlier takes a while to plant and takes a while to grow to fill the substrate.


----------

